

Can We Finally Kill Advertisement? - timmm
http://www.highnoonsolutions.com/solopost.php?name=1336693950

======
DanBC
As far as I know micro-payments is not a solved problem yet.

> _So why can’t YouTube ask me to Pay to not have to see ads? In my experience
> the amount that they would have to charge me for such a premium feature
> would be ridiculously low – meaning they could make ridiculous money by only
> charging me a modest fee. Hell charge me a lot, time is money and you have
> no idea how much my time is worth._

I would love to pay for content. I'd love to pay to have ad-free content.
Let's use The Atlantic as an example. I never read the whole thing. I only
read the occasional article that appears in Longform or HN.

Should I pay per article? How much? 0.05 USD? 0.25 USD?

Or should I pay for an online subscription? That would possibly encourage me
to read more of the product, but might put me off actually getting an online
sub. Especially if I'd want to sub to very many newspapers.

Maybe they shouldn't have ads or micro-payments. Perhaps once a year they can
have a fund-raising drive; HUGE banners with photos of James Bennet asking for
funding?

But, whatever they do they now have a more complicated mix of revenue streams
- free users; ad-supported users; micropayment users; online subs; IRL subs.
That's a complex mix of numbers to present to advertisers. I know you're
trying to get away from ads, but that's a big ask.

------
vikvik
Can we finally kill blogs like this?

Any one and everyone is free to do as he or she likes, use adverts on their
own site or not. Tim Moody should start his own video service sans any
adverts.

What does he propose, a legislation or a movement to stop sites from using
ads?

~~~
timmm
Are you really arguing in favor of youtube ads?

